# Room fornone



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Decided to give it a shot tooorrow morning. Got room for one if anyone wants to blow bubbles and kill some fish.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

well


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

countryjwh said:


> well


We had a full box by the time we got back to the dock. Pics tomorrow. I'm headed to bed.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the haul. All the AJ were just under sized.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice size spades, they are good eatin!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nice size spades, they are good eatin!


Are they really? I thought they weren't really any good.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Are they really? I thought they weren't really any good.


Yes, they're good. Now the obvious question, if you didn't think they were any good, why'd ya shoot them?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> jspooney said:
> 
> 
> > Are they really? I thought they weren't really any good.
> ...


I didn't. My son did.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jspooney said:


> I didn't. My son did.


What's he think about them gray filets?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> What's he think about them gray filets?


They sure are ugly but we're gonna fry them up.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmm take skin off, gut .. smoke, then flake the meat
fish taco's ..


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

They are good baked or fried. I fried some up for my neighbors and they really liked it. I think its good.


----------

